# brakes! HELP quick!



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i removed my rotors this mornin to paint them black sanded them, got my 500* degree black paint and started painting them. after like 3-4 hours, they seem dry so i sand off the paint that got into the actual braking part, the part that makes contact with the shoe pad. then i put them back on my car the rotors still had a bit, a bit over here, another one there of paint. i thought "this will be no problem, the pads will get rid of this once i brake". well now i put everything back in its place, and go for a test drive! i go out and its not stoping good like it was. so i keep going and braking for a little less than 5 minutes or so. then i dont see any difference, its still not good enough. so i remove the wheels, and then see how hot my rotors and shoe pads are. i let them cool off for a while, sand the shoe pad, and the rotor again, and put them back on. i knew this was gonna work now. i get on my car and test drive it again. next thing you know, its still not stoping good! i drive rough(stop-n-go-stop-n-go...) than after 5 min i go back home. i get to my garage and its so hot smoke is coming out of the wheel area. i touch the wheel and its really really hot and it smells like when someone does a burnout. now my car is sitting there waiting for me to fix it but i dont know whats wrong! anybody know if i did something wrong? it was workin perfect just before i remove the rotors. my shoepads are almost new. anybody can help? thanx


----------



## B17A1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Why would you want to paint your rotors in the first place? What you need to do is take them off and take them to a shop that will turn the rotors down. Sanding them will just make an uneven surface. Plus paint on your pads is a no no. If I were you just buy some new pads and turn the rotors. Count is as a lesson learned... If you are wanting to paint anything on the brake system. Paint your calipers. Not the rotors....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

hhahahahahhahahah god damnit nacho.. didnt i tell you to consult me before doing anything to your car/!


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

Let me get this straight u took off your rotors and painted them black?Why why why why why why why,slap urself for that one.....


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> i removed my rotors this mornin to paint them black sanded them, got my 500* degree black paint and started painting them.


Your rotors are heatsinks. Please don't put anything on them, especially not a heat insulator like paint. Also, if you need to scrape stuff off your rotors, use emery cloth/paper, not sand paper. I think a set of new rotors is in order (unless, of course, you can beadblast the paint out of the vents).


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Aren't you just supposed to paint the brake calipers (if anything?)?


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

haha you painted your rotors...thats to much.....buy some spray on paint remover, clean them off and see if you can get them turned....or buy new vented ones..I see cheap ones go on ebay all the time, good luck :cheers:


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

bobstaxi said:


> haha you painted your rotors...thats to much.....buy some spray on paint remover, clean them off and see if you can get them turned....or buy new vented ones..I see cheap ones go on ebay all the time, good luck :cheers:


k, I had to re read your post, it seems you may not have painted the whole rotor like I thought...if its just the back tires that are hot you may have a problem with your e brake...also check to see if you sliders are seized on your caliper stands


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well i dunno, but now my brakes work like they used to so i guess i can be like this for a while if they are like they used to?


----------

